# Wood Engraving/Carving



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Bit of a weird one but does anyone know where I can get a wood engraving/carving done in Dubai? 

Cheers


----------



## Bapsy (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Mac

I have Carvers that work for me @ LaingORourke Joinery in Al Quoz 1, what is it you need doing


----------



## RourZee (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Bapsy,

I am very much interested in having some sentences carved (in arabic) on a piece of wood I have. Can we get in touch to discuss please?

Thanks!


----------



## Phiphi (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Bapsy, 

Could you please let me know the name of your contact in Al Quoz 1? I am in need of a skilled engraver for engraving into a knife handle.

Many Thanks,


----------

